# mp3 Player for Redhat Enterprise Linux WS3



## part_time_ch (Dec 22, 2006)

i have installed redhat linux. i have tried realplayer 10, but mp3 format files is not supported. can anyone give me the solution for playing mp3 files in linux environment.


i need some player for playing mp3 files in redhat linux.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 22, 2006)

Install w32codecs or gstreamer-plugins-ugly and read the sticky thread on how to enable multimedia in linux. It will give you all the info you need.


----------

